# A more relevant (promise) lighting related question/thread



## jesser (Jun 24, 2008)

So i've been researching away on aquascaping, and how to start up a planted tank and after looking in to lighting (I'm looking at starting with some pretty low maintenance/low tech stuff here) I have a few questions:

I looked in to the bulbs and hood that came with my tank (naturally assuming that they would be unusable, as most websites indicate that the standard bulbs and hoods that come with most tanks don't emit enough wpg). The hood says the following: Rated: 120 VAC, 60Hz, 20W. This is just what is printed on the hood. 

The bulb itself is a flourescent number, but is an "Eclipse F18T8 Natural Daylight" bulb, there isn't anymore writing on the bulb, and I can't find much information about it after googling.

So assuming that this bulb is 20watts, and i have a 30g tank, my wpg would be:
0.666666666666666666666667 (quite low). 

So here are my remaining questions: 
- this amount of light is way to low go grow plants effectively right (even low mtce./light plants)??
- what about this bulb? should i replace it?
I've been checking out DIY style lighting fixtures to see what kind of home depot bought bulbs people use (some of the aqua specific ones are priice -y) should i change it? does anyone know anything about these bulbs? everything i have found has really only been about selling them, without specs.
- could i put a higher wattage bulb in this hood even though its labelled with the 20watt thing? (sorry i know nothing about physics...) 

Thank you!

(see im slowly getting better...)

Jess


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

well, i had similar lighting and a few plants i had LIVED, but certainly didn't grow much. ferns, mostly. 

in the end i just up and bought a new light. picked up a dual stip with two twenty watt bulbs for fifty bucks (down from 75). it's probably the best investment i've made for my tank so far.

i'm not sure about putting a higher wattage bulb into a fixture that's rated for 20w, though. anyone else know for sure?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry to say. The F18 stands for 18 watts not 20. So it is 0.6 w/gal. The T8 represents the diameter of 8/8 or 1' across. Even if you used the incandescent type (screw in type bulb) hood you may get only 2 - 13W to fit the hood. I am guessing that the aquarium length is 24"?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

At 18W, you will nly be able to grow the most low light types of plants - mostly ferns and anubiases, and perhaps a few other species. You will probably want to upgrade to at least 1 wpg. 1.5wpg over a 30g tank will let you do a fair number of stem plants, and perhaps some of the lower light fore/mid ground type plants.
As for the DIY, I can't comment, as all my fixtures are coralife fixtures. More expensive, but for the quality (and lack of work and troubleshooting involved) it's certainly worth it for me.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Since the tube is a T8, the wattage rule is off, because it is based on light output from a T12, which puts out less light per watt. A combination of factors contribute to plant growth, such as light strength, wave lengths of usable light and lighting duration. I have a 48" long 30 gal, lit with one 32W T8, that is growing Vals, Sag, Anubias, Compact Sword, and melon sword as well as L. sessifloa, and red ludwiga. The tube lays on the tank with no reflector, and is lit for 12 hours. I was using a Philips Natural Sunlight tube, but at present, I have a used Philips HiVision, which is a workplace tube, and the plants are still growing; rather well actually.
So, while your mileage may vary, a lot of medium light plants such as Vals will do well enough in lower light.


----------



## jesser (Jun 24, 2008)

okay so i guess i am going to find some decent diy instructions on how to change out this lighting system, or well do a cost analysis to see if it will be cheaper/easier in the end to just buy a set up.

I'll have to figure out if i need a whole new hood or just ballast (i think i know the difference ha!).

still working on understanding all of the lingo. I think i'll tackle this maybe next weekend. Maybe I'll photo journal the whole thing to help out future beginners (if i go the diy route). I find that some sites are pretty good with beginner instructions, where as others can be extremely difficult to understand (from a beginners perspective, even when they are apparently written for beginners). I guess that's just the nature of the internet though...

I'm sure I'll have more questions once I dive in to this...

thnx everyone 

Jess


----------



## jesser (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a few opinions on this opiton:

http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/09/cheap-lighting-for-plants-cf-sprial.html

Any opinons on whether or not this would work for my 30g 24" (long) tank would be helpful.

It is cheap at least, it just specifies for "small tanks" and i don't know if mine would classify as small.

Also, would it be worth it? I mean he does question the efficiency of the whole thing (understandably) as some light is lost (unless of course i managed to find longer tubes, not spiraled)..

considering @ 2 25w bulbs, i would be working with a maximum of 1.6wpg (not considering any inefficiancies) would it be worth the around $50, or should i invest in something more aqua-centric?

gracias amigos
J


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...oryimages/larger/lg-33245-FS42644-reptile.jpg

Yes with a glass top underneath. Absolutely. 
The canopy top fixture that I have couldn't hold the larger diameter of compact fluorescent bulbs over 13w. The reflectors were in the way. So I improvised.See attached.


----------



## jesser (Jun 24, 2008)

cool! 

so i guess this might be my best bet. I do have a glass cover that would sit between the lights and the water.

okay now to find an acceptable hood ...

J


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

glass hoods for a tank that size is not expenisive you are better off buying it new. BA carries them in stock.


----------

